
Top Cloud Trends of 2019 - MichaelKSpencer
https://medium.com/futuresin/top-cloud-trends-of-2019-75746a58ace
======
MichaelKSpencer
For all the hype of blockchain (crypto), we’re still in the early stages of
Cloud adoption by global companies and integration with machine learning.
While AWS and Microsoft are a duopoly of sorts....

